# Who Is Your Favorite Female TV Meteorologist ?



## rcfieldz

*Who Is Your Favorite Female TV Meteorologist ? *
*So many to choose from. I don't want to make any feel uncomfortable. But I only have true crushes on single women.  It would be inappropriate otherwise.*


----------



## Pogo

Can't say I'm uh, familiar with the whole roster.  Or maybe any.

Long ago I had the hots for Terry Merryman, but she was a local news anchor.


----------



## rcfieldz

I am a news hound always have been but lately I scan the internet for news and watch several city's local news station's  webcasts.  So I happen upon many tv anchor personalities and meteorologists.


----------



## Pogo

rcfieldz said:


> I am a news hound always have been but lately I scan the internet for news and watch several city's local news station's  webcasts.  So I happen upon many tv anchor personalities and meteorologists.



I don't even have television, but if I happen to see one, what I'd be watching would be, y'know, stuff like what the temp is gonna be and when it's gonna rain.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a news hound always have been but lately I scan the internet for news and watch several city's local news station's  webcasts.  So I happen upon many tv anchor personalities and meteorologists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have television, but if I happen to see one, what I'd be watching would be, y'know, stuff like what the temp is gonna be and when it's gonna rain.
Click to expand...

*I don't even have television*
thats what you get for living in the Forest Primeval Pogo...


----------



## rcfieldz

Liars.


----------



## ZackB

Jackie Guerrido on Univision. She is smoking hot! She's hotter than a roll of cash in a negro's wallet. I used to tune in to the morning Univision tv show just to jack off while watching Jackie's weather forecast. I didn't have a clue as to what those people were saying, but damn was she hot!


----------



## ZackB

Maria Larosa on the Weather Channel is also smoking! She has that "girl next door" thing going on. With her I fantasize about tying her up and doing her doggy!


----------

